# The Pennine Way



## tonytone (13 Aug 2009)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone had any experience of cycling the Pennine way "foot"path? im planning on doing it in september and any advice would be apriciated! 
Thanks​


----------



## Globalti (14 Aug 2009)

I've never walked it or ridden it but I believe that after decades of ramblers wearing it out most of it has been sanitised by now. Despite that I wonder how good a MTB route it would make; I've never heard of anybody riding it. 

Why not investigate the parallel PW bridleway, which must be almost complete by now?


----------



## trio25 (14 Aug 2009)

I think you would make yourself unpopular riding it, it is nearly all footpaths and not quiet ones so it would be very cheeky!


----------



## PaulB (14 Aug 2009)

As trio suggests, it would be a gamble on you making it as many indignant ramblers would try and knock you off. And quite rightly so. It's called the Pennine Way Footpath for a reason. The clue is in the name. If you want to ride, then do as RR suggests and do the PW Bridleway.


----------



## trio25 (14 Aug 2009)

The PBW is great as well. I have rode most of it now, just the section between Glossop and Summit to do. It is great riding with a bit of everything thrown in.

I have been on bits of the PW, cheeky cheeky, midweek in the winter and I think that is about the only time it would be tolerated. Also there will be lots of stiles etc!


----------



## Rollon (18 Aug 2009)

I walked the PW last year, I reckon you would stand a good chance of getting lynched if you tried to cycle it. After all it is a Long Distance FOOTpath, and an awful lot of time effort and money goes into maintaining it as such. What if all these 4x4 enthusiasts ignored track classifications and began tearing up the Bridleways, who would be complaining then?
Dave.


----------



## yashicamat (2 Sep 2009)

Please don't cycle on a footpath - it brings cyclists into disrepute and isn't going to help open up any new routes either. Stick to the bridleways instead.


----------



## pieman123456789 (2 Sep 2009)

Ive never done it, but in the "What Mountain Bike" magazine they reviewed it, so if you went to their website you could probably find out what issue it was in.


----------



## Cubist (3 Sep 2009)

Forget the footpath. Try the bridleway instead. It's great. I seriously doubt if any MTB mag would advocate riding on the footpath section.


----------

